# Sticky  Official 2013 UHS MCAT Exam Discussion Thread



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum wr wb!

Dear Juniors, 
This thread is intended for your help. I found the community here very helpful which has inspired me to do the same for others. Now I've collected _*SOME*_ questions of *MCAT 2012 *(some from my memory, and some from other sources which i'll share with you at the end). 

Please remember that some questions might be incomplete or inaccurate, but I've tried my best to find the accurate ones and have checked them against my memory too. So you can pretty much comfortably rely on these. Maybe the other members can confirm them too who gave entrance test in 2012? 

...just continuing the legacy of "sharing knowledge". 

Plx remember, do not hold back knowledge. The more you'll share it with others, the more it'll grow. So keep sharing...

*MCAT 2012 BIOLOGY

*1.which is a terminalacceptor of electron in ETC 
a)cytochrome
b)oxygen


2.heart rate breathing iscontrolled by?


3.role of mesosomes 
a) dna synthesis
b)rna synthesis
c)protein synthesis 
d)metabolism


4.fasiola is a name designated to
A: tapewrm
b: liver fluke
c: earthworm
d: pin worm

5.Ascarias is 
a)triploblastic 
b)diploblastic 
c)acelomates

6.What is pleiotropy?

7.In Down?s syndrome, whichpair fails to segregate?

8.At which stage FADH isformed in Kreb?s cycle?

9.Biological unit whichconsists of a number of tissues

10.If 44 autosomes + xxy,which disease is it?

11.Carbohydrates composedof

12.Mesoderm form the?

13.Volume of air remainingin lungs

14.Peptide bond is between

15.How many FADH2 arereleased in Kreb?s cycle?

16.The components ofhomeostatic regulation are? 
A)Cerebrum, medulla,Hypothalamus

17.Max absorption of watertakes place in which part of the nephron?

18.The action of ADH is onwhich part of the nephron?

19.What is the number ofcranial nerve pairs?

20.Which is formed byfusion of 4 posterior vertebrae of pelvic girdle?

21.Bundles of myofibrils isenclosed in? 
Ans: Sarcolema

22.Ca++ gets attached towhat during muscle contraction?
A) tropomyosin 
B)Troponin

23.The part of neuron whichcarry message away from cell body is

24.Breathing, heart rateand swallowing is controlled by which part of brain?
a)Cerebellum
b)medulla oblongata
c)pons

25.Vassopressin and oxytocinis released from which lobe of brain?

26.Which is directlymatured into sperms?

27.Syphillis is caused by?

28.Sex of offspring isdetermined by which type of gamete? 
A) Hetromorphic Ychromosome

29.Polymorphism is observedin which type of animal? 
A) cnidaria 
b) porifera

30.In recombinant DNAtechnology, plasmids are used as?

31.Plastids are found in 
a)animals 
b)plants and animals 
c)plants d)viruses

32.Millions of copies ofsingle gene is produced by

33.ADA enzyme lackingdisease is

34.Definition of Symbiosisis

35.Algae and fungi act as 
a)decomposers 

36.In case of snake biteswhich immunity is produced?

37.Antibodies are producedin

38.Antigens stimulate toproduce

39.T lymphocytes areproduced under the action of

40.Veins that carryoxygenated blood

41.Plasma constitue volumeof blood a)50% b)55%

42.Mammalian mature RBC don?thave a)nucleus b)haemoglobin

43.Residual air whichalways remain in lungs is a)1.5litres b)3.5 lit

44.Trypsinogen is activatedby

45.Gastrin is produced by

46.Stomach wall mix fruitwith gastric juice eventually converts it into semi-solid mass called

47.End product ofglycolysis is

48.in cyclicphocphorylation the product is

49.succinate is oxidizedinto

50.in electron transportchain the final accepter of electrons is

51.both in respiration andphotosynthesis the intermediates r

52.cell wall of fungi ismade up of

53.__________r produced byliving organisms and is used to treat infectious diseases
a)immunogens
b)antibodies

54.mumps and measles r
a)envelopes RNA viruses,
b)non envelopes RNAviruses,
c)DNA viruses,
d)non enveloped DNA viruses

55.cell membrane ischemically composed of

56.lipid metabolism takeplace in

57.free ribosomes r foundin

58.ribosomal RNA r producedand stored in

59.irreversible inhibitorsand reversible non competitive inhibitors? definitions

60.co-factor which isinorganic in nature is called
a)activator,
b)prosthethic group,
c)apoenzyme,
d)holoenzyme)

61.carbohydrates r made upof
a)C,H,O
b)C,O,S
c)C,N,R

62.Bilogical control?s definition

63.ABO blood group gene isrepresented by which symbol?

64.Niche is a 

65.Male reproductive organ inplants is called
a)calyx (OUT OF SYLLABUS Q )

65.Beta cells of liversecrete which hormone
a)glucagon
b)gastrin
c)insulin
(Guys, this question wasincorrect and every candidate was given 5 marks as a compensation)

66.How many bones r presentin each half of pevic gridle?
a: 3
b:4
c:2
d:1

67. Uterus opens inexternal genitalia through
a)cervix
b)vulva

68. Mesoderm gives rise to



*MCAT 2012 PHYSICS:
*1.Calculate B in a solenoidwith 10cm length, 100 turns, with 1micro ampere current in it?

2.If bar magnet is hungfrom a rope . A solenoid is placed near it. If a magnet is moved inside thesolenoid then what will happen to the magnet hanging? 
A) it will move near thesolenoid 
B) it will move away












3.SI unit of equivalencedose is?

4.for the bomborment of x rays on target, target materialshould have the property of?

5. If source moves towards stationary object, then formula for changed frequency is?

6.if the Area of the each capacitor is doubled and thedistance between them becomes one half , what will be the value of capacitance 
a) inc. by 4 times
b) inc. by 2 times 
c) remains same 
d) becomes half

7. half life of sodium 24?

8. ratio of tensile stressto tensile strain is called?

9.what will bw the apparent weight of the objct fallingwi an acceleration 
a zero
b 2mg

10.if the length of simplependulum is doubled what will be the ratio ofnew old frequency to newwfrequency
a underroot 2
b 1/underroot 2
c 1/2
d ?

11.the voltage applied across the capacitor is 10V en thecapacitance ov the capacitor is 1 micro Farad. what is the energy stored in thecapacitor ?

12.two wire placedvertically are carrying current in opposite directions .. which of thefollowing statement is true ?
a) magnetic field in region x is weaker ascompared to y and z
b) magnetic field in region x is stronger ascompared to both y and z
c) magnetic field in region x is weaker ascompared to y but stronger as compared t z









13.A ball is moving insidea viscous fluid. The force acting on the ball is given by F=6pinrv. This iscalled
a)stroke?s law

14.Efflux speed of the fluid is 9.8m/s. What will be the heightof the fluid?


15.Which one is the graph of a junction diode?




















*MCAT 2012 CHEMISTRY:*
1.What is catenation?

2.The oxidation state of Mnin KMnO4, KMnO2, MnO2 and MnSO4?

3.What is the charge on an aminoacid in basic solution?

4.Causes of acid rain

5. The reaction Of fats with caustic soda is known as
a : Esterificatiom
b: saponification

6. pH of acid rain Is
a: 5
b: less than 5
c: 7
d : btw 5 n 7

7.When alcohol reacts withconc. sulphuric acid at 140 degree centigrade , the product formed is
a aldehyde
b alkenes
c ether

8. which type of reations are shown bydihaloalkane/secondary halogenoalkan
a Sn1
b Sn2
c E1
d both sn1 and sn2

9.Two amino acids combined together to form diamine. Glycine andalanine. How would they be named? 
a)Glycylalanine
b)alanineglycyl?

10.the order of boiling point is? 
A.water>hf>ammonia>hydrogen chloride
B.HF>water>HCL>NH[SUB]3[/SUB]








​


----------



## Zaini33

*MCAT 2012 ENGLISH*
​
Pick the CORRECT option:
a) Her father is an SP of punjab police 
b) her father is a SP of punjab police 
c) her father was a SP of punjab police 
d) her father were a Sp of punjab police

Bill Gates is one of the wealthiest persons in the world?
Bill gates is one the wealthiest person in the world?

She felt unreal to the voice announcing her about the accident?
She felt unreal as the voice announcing her about the accident?


Choose the correct synonyms:

1. Vertex
Ans : zenith

2. dissonance 
Ans :inconsistency

3. sidle 
a)sneak
b)sift

4: plethora
Ans: multitude

5: trifle
Ans: minor

6: murky 
Ans: unclear

7. facile
A)superfluity
B)superficial
C)delicate
D)useless

8: magnum
A)magnanimity
B)masterpiece
C)mega
D)magnificient


9.Xynado (?)


10.Query



*SOURCE* Entry test preparation | Facebook​


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!
These are the useful links you people can check

This one here is the most useful https://sites.google.com/site/entrytestpreparator/calendar
This site uploads MCAT past papers and when it does for MCAT 2012, then you wouldn't need to go through the above two posts.
All those questions and even more would be uploaded by admins. So you'll have complete proper papers inshAllah! ^_^

This here is a FB page administered by the same admins as above. It's a VERY interactive one and your questions would soon be answered plus they keep posting mcqs from time to time. So go here often Entry test preparation | Facebook

Hope this helps! please remember me in your duas!


----------



## h.a.

please everybody dont skip books make flash cards to study and dump the academies i do that and allhamdullilah got 975. and dont go outside the salybus except in kingdom plantae.


----------



## h.a.

QUESTION:
what will happen when an iron core will come in contact with solenoid?
A. move towards solenoid.
B. move away.
C. i didnt remember: question by red rose. it will move towards it with angle of 180 i guess but not sure apply right hand to it stated in solenoid topic


----------



## h.a.

prepare basic things in mcat organic like they asked in paper of 2012 which can show idoform test we choose the option in which C of carbonyl group is attached with one methyl group is the ans, how aldehyde converted to carboxylic acid obviously by oxidation they asked questions simply from test like lucas test and if i am not wrong benedict or tollens test question is also there


----------



## h.a.

the tools for genetic enginnering A)genes B)chromosome C)enzymes and forth one i dont remember the ans was enzymes i guess it right in mcat by thinking that tools are those things who just helps. and do remember in bioenergetics that they are talking about glucose 6c compound or normal pyravate 3c compound if they talk about glucose than double the things we use for puyruvate i made this mistake there and dont forget to remember half lives of radioactive elements including those in radio isotopes and chart place above in radio isotopes and dont go for test without reviewing uhs mcat papers of 2011 and 2012 last year some 13 or 14 questions are from past papers#yes


----------



## SdrA

And do stick to the UHS syllabus. No need of spending hours on points not mentioned in there, going through them just once or twice is enough because there are hardly any questions coming out of syllabus.


----------



## red rose

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum wr wb!
> 
> Dear Juniors,
> This thread is intended for your help. I found the community here very helpful which has inspired me to do the same for others. Now I've collected _*SOME*_ questions of *MCAT 2012 *(some from my memory, and some from other sources which i'll share with you at the end).
> 
> Please remember that some questions might be incomplete or inaccurate, but I've tried my best to find the accurate ones and have checked them against my memory too. So you can pretty much comfortably rely on these. Maybe the other members can confirm them too who gave entrance test in 2012?
> 
> ...just continuing the legacy of "sharing knowledge".
> 
> Plx remember, do not hold back knowledge. The more you'll share it with others, the more it'll grow. So keep sharing...
> 
> *MCAT 2012 BIOLOGY
> 
> *1.which is a terminalacceptor of electron in ETC
> a)cytochrome
> b)oxygen
> 
> 
> 2.heart rate breathing iscontrolled by?
> 
> 
> 3.role of mesosomes
> a) dna synthesis
> b)rna synthesis
> c)protein synthesis
> d)metabolism
> 
> 
> 4.fasiola is a name designated to
> A: tapewrm
> b: liver fluke
> c: earthworm
> d: pin worm
> 
> 5.Ascarias is
> a)triploblastic
> b)diploblastic
> c)acelomates
> 
> 6.What is pleiotropy?
> 
> 7.In Down’s syndrome, whichpair fails to segregate?
> 
> 8.At which stage FADH isformed in Kreb’s cycle?
> 
> 9.Biological unit whichconsists of a number of tissues
> 
> 10.If 44 autosomes + xxy,which disease is it?
> 
> 11.Carbohydrates composedof
> 
> 12.Mesoderm form the…
> 
> 13.Volume of air remainingin lungs
> 
> 14.Peptide bond is between
> 
> 15.How many FADH2 arereleased in Kreb’s cycle?
> 
> 16.The components ofhomeostatic regulation are?
> A)Cerebrum, medulla,Hypothalamus
> 
> 17.Max absorption of watertakes place in which part of the nephron?
> 
> 18.The action of ADH is onwhich part of the nephron?
> 
> 19.What is the number ofcranial nerve pairs?
> 
> 20.Which is formed byfusion of 4 posterior vertebrae of pelvic girdle?
> 
> 21.Bundles of myofibrils isenclosed in?
> Ans: Sarcolema
> 
> 22.Ca++ gets attached towhat during muscle contraction?
> A) tropomyosin
> B)Troponin
> 
> 23.The part of neuron whichcarry message away from cell body is
> 
> 24.Breathing, heart rateand swallowing is controlled by which part of brain?
> a)Cerebellum
> b)medulla oblongata
> c)pons
> 
> 25.Vassopressin and oxytocinis released from which lobe of brain?
> 
> 26.Which is directlymatured into sperms?
> 
> 27.Syphillis is caused by?
> 
> 28.Sex of offspring isdetermined by which type of gamete?
> A) Hetromorphic Ychromosome
> 
> 29.Polymorphism is observedin which type of animal?
> A) cnidaria
> b) porifera
> 
> 30.In recombinant DNAtechnology, plasmids are used as?
> 
> 31.Plastids are found in
> a)animals
> b)plants and animals
> c)plants d)viruses
> 
> 32.Millions of copies ofsingle gene is produced by
> 
> 33.ADA enzyme lackingdisease is
> 
> 34.Definition of Symbiosisis
> 
> 35.Algae and fungi act as
> a)decomposers
> 
> 36.In case of snake biteswhich immunity is produced?
> 
> 37.Antibodies are producedin
> 
> 38.Antigens stimulate toproduce
> 
> 39.T lymphocytes areproduced under the action of
> 
> 40.Veins that carryoxygenated blood
> 
> 41.Plasma constitue volumeof blood a)50% b)55%
> 
> 42.Mammalian mature RBC don’thave a)nucleus b)haemoglobin
> 
> 43.Residual air whichalways remain in lungs is a)1.5litres b)3.5 lit
> 
> 44.Trypsinogen is activatedby
> 
> 45.Gastrin is produced by
> 
> 46.Stomach wall mix fruitwith gastric juice eventually converts it into semi-solid mass called
> 
> 47.End product ofglycolysis is
> 
> 48.in cyclicphocphorylation the product is
> 
> 49.succinate is oxidizedinto
> 
> 50.in electron transportchain the final accepter of electrons is
> 
> 51.both in respiration andphotosynthesis the intermediates r
> 
> 52.cell wall of fungi ismade up of
> 
> 53.__________r produced byliving organisms and is used to treat infectious diseases
> a)immunogens
> b)antibodies
> 
> 54.mumps and measles r
> a)envelopes RNA viruses,
> b)non envelopes RNAviruses,
> c)DNA viruses,
> d)non enveloped DNA viruses
> 
> 55.cell membrane ischemically composed of
> 
> 56.lipid metabolism takeplace in
> 
> 57.free ribosomes r foundin
> 
> 58.ribosomal RNA r producedand stored in
> 
> 59.irreversible inhibitorsand reversible non competitive inhibitors’ definitions
> 
> 60.co-factor which isinorganic in nature is called
> a)activator,
> b)prosthethic group,
> c)apoenzyme,
> d)holoenzyme)
> 
> 61.carbohydrates r made upof
> a)C,H,O
> b)C,O,S
> c)C,N,R
> 
> 62.Bilogical control’s definition
> 
> 63.ABO blood group gene isrepresented by which symbol?
> 
> 64.Niche is a
> 
> 65.Male reproductive organ inplants is called
> a)calyx (OUT OF SYLLABUS Q )
> 
> 65.Beta cells of liversecrete which hormone
> a)glucagon
> b)gastrin
> c)insulin
> (Guys, this question wasincorrect and every candidate was given 5 marks as a compensation)
> 
> 66.How many bones r presentin each half of pevic gridle?
> a: 3
> b:4
> c:2
> d:1
> 
> 67. Uterus opens inexternal genitalia through
> a)cervix
> b)vulva
> 
> 68. Mesoderm gives rise to
> 
> 
> 
> *MCAT 2012 PHYSICS:
> *1.Calculate B in a solenoidwith 10cm length, 100 turns, with 1micro ampere current in it?
> 
> 2.If bar magnet is hungfrom a rope . A solenoid is placed near it. If a magnet is moved inside thesolenoid then what will happen to the magnet hanging?
> A) it will move near thesolenoid
> B) it will move away
> View attachment 304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.SI unit of equivalencedose is?
> 
> 4.for the bomborment of x rays on target, target materialshould have the property of?
> 
> 5. If source moves towards stationary object, then formula for changed frequency is?
> 
> 6.if the Area of the each capacitor is doubled and thedistance between them becomes one half , what will be the value of capacitance
> a) inc. by 4 times
> b) inc. by 2 times
> c) remains same
> d) becomes half
> 
> 7. half life of sodium 24?
> 
> 8. ratio of tensile stressto tensile strain is called?
> 
> 9.what will bw the apparent weight of the objct fallingwi an acceleration
> a zero
> b 2mg
> 
> 10.if the length of simplependulum is doubled what will be the ratio ofnew old frequency to newwfrequency
> a underroot 2
> b 1/underroot 2
> c 1/2
> d ?
> 
> 11.the voltage applied across the capacitor is 10V en thecapacitance ov the capacitor is 1 micro Farad. what is the energy stored in thecapacitor ?
> 
> 12.two wire placedvertically are carrying current in opposite directions .. which of thefollowing statement is true ?
> a) magnetic field in region x is weaker ascompared to y and z
> b) magnetic field in region x is stronger ascompared to both y and z
> c) magnetic field in region x is weaker ascompared to y but stronger as compared t z
> 
> View attachment 305
> 
> 
> 13.A ball is moving insidea viscous fluid. The force acting on the ball is given by F=6pinrv. This iscalled
> a)stroke’s law
> 
> 14.Efflux speed of the fluid is 9.8m/s. What will be the heightof the fluid?
> 
> 
> 15.Which one is the graph of a junction diode?
> View attachment 306
> 
> 
> View attachment 307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MCAT 2012 CHEMISTRY:*
> 1.What is catenation?
> 
> 2.The oxidation state of Mnin KMnO4, KMnO2, MnO2 and MnSO4?
> 
> 3.What is the charge on an aminoacid in basic solution?
> 
> 4.Causes of acid rain
> 
> 5. The reaction Of fats with caustic soda is known as
> a : Esterificatiom
> b: saponification
> 
> 6. pH of acid rain Is
> a: 5
> b: less than 5
> c: 7
> d : btw 5 n 7
> 
> 7.When alcohol reacts withconc. sulphuric acid at 140 degree centigrade , the product formed is
> a aldehyde
> b alkenes
> c ether
> 
> 8. which type of reations are shown bydihaloalkane/secondary halogenoalkan
> a Sn1
> b Sn2
> c E1
> d both sn1 and sn2
> 
> 9.Two amino acids combined together to form diamine. Glycine andalanine. How would they be named?
> a)Glycylalanine
> b)alanineglycyl?
> 
> 10.the order of boiling point is?
> A.water>hf>ammonia>hydrogen chloride
> B.HF>water>HCL>NH[SUB]3[/SUB]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


1. oxygen is terminal acceptor.
2.medulla controls breathing etc.
3. mesosomes are involved in DNA replication.
4. fascila is LIVER FLUKE.
5. Ascaris is TRIPLOBLASTIC.
7. 21st chromosome.
8. when suucinate is converted into fumarate?(anybody who knows the options ,tell me too)
9.organ?( the statement was very complicated, for me in the test)
10. klinefilters syndrome.
11. c, h, o ( i guess it because they are called hydrated carbon)
12. meso derm forms skeletal system.
13. 3.5 is the residual volume?
14. C=N??
15. 1 i guess so.
anybody please answer?
16. ???
17. proximal tubule do max. absorption.
18. collecting tubule and the distal parts take ADH.
19. 12 cranial nerves.
20. coccyx ( i did saccrum in the paper)
22. troponin.
23. axon.
24. medulla.
25. was that brain? or lobe of pituatury??
26. SPERMATIDS.
27. treponema palladium ( is it gram positive? and nesseria is gram positive or negative)
28. heteromorphic male determines sex.
29. cnidrains.
30. vectors.
31. palnts have plastids
32. PCR?? OR recombinant DNA tech??? ( i marked PCR)
33. SCID children lack adenosine de aminase.
35. decomposers
36. passive immunity for venomination
37. B lymphocytes ( was that produced in? or by?)
38. Antigens stimulate antibodies production
39. ????
40. ppulmonary vein
41. 55% plasma
42. nucleus is absent in erythrocytes
43. 3.5 is residual volume??
44. enterokinase
45. mucous ling of stomach
46. chyme.
47. pyruvate.
48. atp
49. ???
50. Oxy.
51. G3P AND DAP
52.
chitin
53???
54. enveloped rna???
56. lipids and protein?
57.
????
58. ? nucleulus?
60. activator.
63. I gene
65 ANDROCIUM??
66. 3
67. cervix? or vagina?


----------



## red rose

anybody correct me too....


----------



## red rose

Q. if time period is 10 seconds then what will be the value for a is directly proportional to -x,
A. a=-10x
B. a=- { 2 pi over 10} whole square x


----------



## red rose

what will be charge on amino acids when place in basic solution? [ chemistry ]
what will happen to ammonia synthesis when the temperature is freeze? 
what will be the nucleon number of atom x when one alpha, beta and gamma emits out of it? [ physics]


----------



## h.a.

red rose said:


> what will be charge on amino acids when place in basic solution? [ chemistry ]
> what will happen to ammonia synthesis when the temperature is freeze?
> what will be the nucleon number of atom x when one alpha, beta and gamma emits out of it? [ physics]


 make reaction of zwitter ion with NAOH you will get it because i think i read it in alevel book . and i think ammonia synthesis will stop. when in some element says X release alpha beta and gamma due to release of beta and gamma there will be no change in nucleon number but due to release of alpha x= nuleon number-4 will happen


----------



## h.a.

red rose said:


> Q. if time period is 10 seconds then what will be the value for a is directly proportional to -x,
> A. a=-10x
> B. a=- { 2 pi over 10} whole square x


b. put a=-w2xAND (w=2pi/T)


----------



## Zaini33

Thanks alot dear community for the input! 

Keep making it more helpful for the juniors:thumbsup:


----------



## MedGrunt

To keep this thread on-topic, the posts regarding UHS limiting number of seats to female applicants have been moved to their own discussion here: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/5462-should-uhs-limit-female-mbbs-admissions.html

Feel free to share your thoughts in that thread. Thank you.


----------



## onom

remember relax and eat chocolate before test for soothing yourself


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!

For covering *MCAT English*, this forum member here (rizwan) offers the best kinda help. Here is the thread he made for us for our MCAT 2012 (may Allah bless him sooo much!  )

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...sh-preparation-supporting-study-material.html

for further assistance in the subject send him private messages and see if he helps you people out or not! 
Kips english book is also a good source for preparation.


----------



## onom

remember essential vocabulary is the key to success


----------



## xain khalid

do numerical prblms specially for phy. dont miss the figures in the text book with left & right on the pages with tidbits & do you know.... etc


----------



## hudanasir

heyy..!!
i'll be applying in 2013 too...please could someone brief me with the stages (tests n interviews) i have to go through and also please guide me as to when and how should i start applying..??

P.S- i will be applying in Sindh as a local student (karachi)


----------



## Nosherwan

Can anyone tell me how can i make my entry test preparation better especially English & vocabulary...I have 944 fsc marks & 945 matric marks but aggregate ni bna.....Kindly guide me u can also connect with me at 03155273456


----------



## beautifull.areeba

yes i am agreed that vocabulary is the key of success..no doubt


----------



## lightbeam

not always


----------



## annie khan

try to make sentences of difficult word in vocab.Relate different things with vocab words.Learn their urdu meanings.
Use net for urdu and simple meaning of vocab words.And for grammer,study each rule from any grammer book u use for fsc.
I learn vocab using this way and now,I remember maximum 800 words from vocab.


----------



## lightbeam

have u written urdu in front of the words.


----------



## annie khan

Yes I .. but not for all


----------



## lightbeam

plz tell me urdu of the following words 1palaver2.stagflation3.sceptic4.provident5.querulous6.premonition7.platonic8.liement9.decant10.juncture


----------



## annie khan

Plavar : bila wajah ka hungama(fuss).
Stagflation : Mahengai (increase in price)
Sceptic : Shak karna ( doubt)
Provident : Muhtaat (careful)
Querulous : Chirhcharha (peevish)
Premonition :feeling about bad happening.
Platonic : non sexual.
Liement (not in list)
Decant : pour liquid.
Juncture : particular point.


----------



## Muhammad Imran

here is tough vocabulary in a bit easy version.
http://edu.apnafort.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/MCAT-Vocabulary.pdf

- - - Updated - - -

even for english portion , uhs takes most grammatically error relating statements from textbook,Mr.Chips.amazing.
love u UHS


----------



## Palwasha Afridi

Thanks for this amazing thread


----------



## Enxee

JazakAllah... May Allah bless you with so much more knowledge 

- - - Updated - - -

I have problem in the Organic Chemistry portion. The syllabus of Unit 1 is confusing. Can anybody guide me from where to study the 
1. homolytic and heterolytic bond fission
2. polar and free radical organic reactions
3.types of reagents; nucleophile, electrophile and free radical
4. and in the g section, what does the nomenclature of acids relate to?
Help needed! I am at the verge of despair... :/

- - - Updated - - -

You did a great job at helping us!! May Allah increase your ajar very very dear senior!


----------



## Anony

this is an amazing thread! Can someone help me with the MCAT. I am from Karachi, intending to apply to universities in Punjab, and will be giving my 2nd year exams this May/June (biek). What i wanted to know was, after my exams all i have to do is buy punjab textbooks for intermediate and study from them only, right? Is that all i have to do for MCAT prep? Can someome please guide me?


----------



## Aaliyan

thanx foe sharing.....its really very much helping and informational


----------



## Hooria Qureshi

thanks a lot for sharing this thread....


----------



## cutedoll

It means that in case of kingdom plantae we will have to go outside the syllabus?Can you explain it to me??Why

- - - Updated - - -

It will move away according to lenz's law.Solenoid produces a magnetic field like bar magnet.When an iron core will come near to it then due to change in magnetic flux an emf will induced in irone core which will create opposing magnetic field and thus like ples of solenoid ande iron core will be repelled......


----------



## annie khan

Enxee said:


> JazakAllah... May Allah bless you with so much more knowledge


- - - Updated - - -

I have problem in the Organic Chemistry portion. The syllabus of Unit 1 is confusing. Can anybody guide me from where to study the 
1. homolytic and heterolytic bond fission
2. polar and free radical organic reactions
3.types of reagents; nucleophile, electrophile and free radical
4. and in the g section, what does the nomenclature of acids relate to?
Help needed! I am at the verge of despair... :/

- - - Updated - - -
do 100% prep. frm book and for guidance,kips supplementry for Mcat is best.
This book has all topics of uhs syllabus which r not in detail in text book.


----------



## maan786

I have also some questions which were asked in UHS 2012. I will post them soon


----------



## onom

cutedoll said:


> It means that in case of kingdom plantae we will have to go outside the syllabus?Can you explain it to me??Why
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It will move away according to lenz's law.Solenoid produces a magnetic field like bar magnet.When an iron core will come near to it then due to change in magnetic flux an emf will induced in irone core which will create opposing magnetic field and thus like ples of solenoid ande iron core will be repelled......


only a single or two questions are out of course dont fuss yourself up for them

- - - Updated - - -

discipline your life, manage your time , success would be at your foot


----------



## zarah

*Domicile*

Guys please please please help me with this . Presently i have a sindh domicile but i heard i can not apply for public medical colleges punjab and KPK. I BADLY BADLY want to apply for ayub medical college. What do i do? Convert domicile to kpk. I can do that but then i wont be allowed to apply for public medical colleges punjab? I dont need to any ways. In punjab i am only applying for private medical colleges. So i have to give EATA and UHS both.? With kpk domicile can i give UHS?


----------



## maan786

Here are some questions too which were asked in entry test 2012.
*physics-I*
1. if x=mc^2 then find the dimensions of x?
2. stokes law equation?
3. speed of efflux = 9.8ms^-1. find the height?
4. mgh1=mgh2=0, v1=1ms^-1, v2=3ms^-1, density=1000kgm^-3. find p1-p2?
5. if l= doubled what will be the frequency and time period of simple pendulum?
6. as a person moves away from source which equation of dopplers effect will be used?
7. which wave shows property of polarization?
8. how the conc. of sugar solution can be found out. Ans: polarized light
9. in convex lens if an object is placed in focal length. the image will be large and clear:
a. Away from F
b. less than 25cm
c. more than 25cm
d. infinity
10. do you think that population inversion is possible in optical fibre?
11. equation of first law of thermodynamics?
12. efficiency of heat engine?


----------



## faith

hello everyone!
im studying for mcat from punjab college and they are teaching topics like circular motion and vectors and equilibrium which are not mentioned in the syllabus at all :/ do we have to cover these topics as well ? or is it just a wastage of time ?
please help anyone.
im really confused :/


----------



## annie khan

faith said:


> hello everyone!
> im studying for mcat from punjab college and they are teaching topics like circular motion and vectors and equilibrium which are not mentioned in the syllabus at all :/ do we have to cover these topics as well ? or is it just a wastage of time ?
> please help anyone.
> im really confused :/


stick to syllabus only.
I hate kips because they do same thing.They teach topics outside the syllabus.
And it always confused me.


----------



## faith

ahan ok thankyou
anyway im planning to join star now.
this is soo hectic :/


----------



## fatima938

physics k pooray nahin mil saktay???

[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review the rules before posting again. Continued failure to abide by our rules will result in your account being suspended or even terminated. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## Laraib Qadeer

AOA! Need a little help here... What topics do I need to cover(FSc. books) for Physics unit 8- Heat and Thermodynamics & unit 10- Current Electricity?


----------



## Bhattiipad

Please send me all the mcq of mcat . I am ahmad from Lahore and my marks in part1 fsc 476 I am student of GC Lahore

- - - Updated - - -

Please send me all the mcq of mcat . I am ahmad from Lahore and my marks in part1 fsc 476 I am student of GC Lahore

- - - Updated - - -

Please send me mcat all mcq and advice me about mcat prepretion


----------



## ali3

i also need some help, i have make a facebook page for mcat preparation where we paste mcat questions chapter wise , i have taken help from my seniors for mcat preparation and they give some mcat 2011 and mcat 2012 mcqs, if you help me in this it will be useful for me and you and we can contact on facebook
it is the page

https://www.facebook.com/pages/ENTRY-TEST-Questions/662440783783747


----------



## adnan ahmed

[h=5]mcat model papers Entry Test (Entrance Test, MCAT)[/h]

- - - Updated - - -









[h=5]mcat model papers Entry Test (Entrance Test, MCAT)[/h]

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.booknstuff.com/univers...

- - - Updated - - -

HOW I COVER SUBJECT I CANT DO IT I LEAVE MEDICAL PREPARATION?


----------



## Musa_Jutt

Thankx the links are very useful....


----------



## SanahR

*So Confused! Help*

Hello! 
I am a student from America and I just decided that I wanna come to school here for medicine. I'm kinda confused about this entry test regarding where and how I sign up for it. Also, its in September right?!


----------



## Prince MD Khan

For over seased Pakistanis there is special qouta and their merit is also different,last year it was around 53%.Registration for test would be from 20th August to 30th August and we will have to go specific Medical Colleges of our cities for it in Punjab.Get the syllabus from here http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/etsyllabus2013.pdf. Buy Intermediate Punjab board books and prepare from there,by remaining withing the boundaries of Syllabus Just. Test would be held on 22nd september.


----------



## shaheeen

Dear Juniors, let me give you an advice.no doubt you should stick to only topics given by uhs but the main thing is confidence, i have seen many people in mcat 2012 going home weeping after test.so you should prepare topics very very well but if you have time you should also go through the other related topics in your textbook.just reading is enough.i bet if you are confident, you are over thousand.i told you my own experience BOP!


----------



## Mariamumtaz

hi friends am here to share some tips for learning english vocab..as many students have problem regarding this..so to have grip on it you have to follow these tips..
.just learn 15 words everyday BUT at different times like 5 words after you have finished your chapter 5 words after sometime... and also MOST IMPORTANT thing is that you have to revise them at least three times then you will have grip on it otherwise NO..i follow these tips and finally i have grip on it..and you should know their urdu meanings this also helps in learning vocab..and if you are learning from kips SUPPLEMENT then please dont do that otherwise you are wasting your time..KIPS MCAT is good but it has not urdu meanings so this is link..learn meanings from it..and BEST OFF LUCK..just follow these tips and remember the words which you have learned just go through them quickly next day and HOW?????this is up to you..
http://www.medicalforum.com.pk/showt...&p=553#post553
and dont waste your time in searching how to learn vocab as it is the only way..
​

==Prince MD Khan and CHOCLATE like this.


----------



## malik954

from where i will get mcat past papers....?


----------



## Talha95

*Eligibility for Applying for MCAT*

I have 1A* 6B 1C in olevels, 2D 1E in alevels. Am i eligible to apply for mcat this year??
What are the documents required for Mcat???


----------



## hamidali391

Hey guys, I came across this blog that has the 2012 UHS MCAT paper along with a few KIPS tests. Check it out. Academicshelp.blogspot.com


----------



## chandni07

aaslam o alikum...
i want to tell u pople that there is a website named ilm ki dunyaand many other websites that offers free online mcat preparation..by giving tests...u have to attempt these in a particular time interval...plz check it out it might help u...plz share this with other actualy i m new on medstdntz therefore dnt knw correctly how to use it...plz share this knowledge with everyone....remember me in ur prayers..


----------



## rosequartz

Talha95 said:


> I have 1A* 6B 1C in olevels, 2D 1E in alevels. Am i eligible to apply for mcat this year??
> What are the documents required for Mcat???


Students with 60% marks are eligible to give MCAT. Plus, studied subjects should include physics, biology and chemistry.
Required documents for MCAT as stated on Uhs website are: ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..
A level students can help you out better.


----------



## taha asad

*MCAT 2013 Chemistry*

Salam friends I have cramed the syllabus of chem 2013 but when I tried to solve model paper I only did 20 right answer because 99% chem quest were reasoning based, calculation, conceptial etc now the time for mcat is very short so plz tell me what to do now?? I can fail because of chem


----------



## Dolly

Are we not supposed to study plants for the UHS?
Can I leave them out since they aren't in the syllabus?


----------



## Mariamumtaz

no you have to study some families economic importance..included in uhs syllabus


----------



## hamidali391

Check this out guys: academicshelp.blogspot.com/2013/08/a-guide-to-uhs-mcat-especially-for.html


----------



## temptprovidence

*Star Institute Sessions*



faith said:


> ahan ok thankyou
> anyway im planning to join star now.
> this is soo hectic :/



i have joined there... was helpful but i am doing a lot of mistakes in crash tests these days

- - - Updated - - -

i have got the original paper of 2012... plzzz let me know if anyone want.. i will post!!


----------



## Zaini33

*2012 MCAT Paper Pictures!*

Guys check this out! the whole mcat paper here in these pictures! :cool!:
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...er-pictures-you-guys-just-got-very-lucky.html


----------



## hamidali391

Guys if you want MCAT past papers like of 2009, 2010, 2011 and 2012 then check out this post: academicshelp.blogspot.com/2013/09/more-mcat-past-papers-star-academy-tests.html

I know that the pictures are quite jumbled up but it's definitely better than nothing. Right? Enjoy!


----------



## Mariamumtaz

hamidali391 said:


> Guys if you want MCAT past papers like of 2009, 2010, 2011 and 2012 then check out this post: academicshelp.blogspot.com/2013/09/more-mcat-past-papers-star-academy-tests.html
> 
> I know that the pictures are quite jumbled up but it's definitely better than nothing. Right? Enjoy!


thNxx alottttttttttttttt


----------



## mnakhtar

*Self Finace Seats for Overseas Pakistanis*

Is there any self finace seats avialble for overseas pakistanis in some punhab medical colleges. I have visited website of HEC about FSF, it talk about foreigners holding foreign passport. I am living in Saudi Arabia (overseas) holding pakistani passport. I will appreciate if some one can guide me about such scheme wheer I can apply for my daughter. Thanks


----------



## tasmia

Last answers is cervix !

- - - Updated - - -

I am kind of looking for MCAT papers of DOW medical college. So if anyone can help me with that I will be very greatful to that person


----------



## maryyum

- - - Updated - - -

im really confused about q 7 8 9 10 can anyone tell me correct answer please

- - - Updated - - -










- - - Updated - - -

and what is answer key code 2011 ?


----------



## rosequartz

@Maryyum, 

Here is a link to the UHS 2011 answer key: MCAT Test 2011 Answer Key Result .UHS MCAT 2011 Answer Key online | StudySols

Here is the link to the paper solved by one of the members on this forum; 
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...edical-college-admissions-test-2012-a-60.html

The paper follows code 2 answers.

- - - Updated - - -

News alert http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2013\09\17\story_17-9-2013_pg11_8 
I think this years hopeful candidates are really really really lucky!!!!


----------



## maryyum

thank u so much  can u please tell me one more thing that how answers are given in answers key . I mean to say first portion is of biology answer or physics ..please reply me as early as possible

- - - Updated - - -

please answer @rosequartz


----------



## rosequartz

I apologize. I''m having some Wifi problems.
Ok, physics starts from 1, chemistry from 45, english from 103 and Biology from 133.


----------



## maryyum

thank u sis .thank u so much :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

the number given to the questions available on site academicshelp.blogspot.com/2013/09/more-mcat-past-papers-star-academy-tests.html posted by @hamidali are according to the answer key 2011 ?? because 1 question is of biology and @rosequartz u told me that 1 question is of physics in answer key..please help me ...


----------



## Dolly

Hey can someone please tell me if we are supposed to study reproduction in Plants? It is not included in the UHS syllabus and I am so confused


----------



## Prince MD Khan

Dolly said:


> Hey can someone please tell me if we are supposed to study reproduction in Plants? It is not included in the UHS syllabus and I am so confused


No need to if not included in UHS Syllabus 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dolly

Ok thanks so I can leave it yeah? 

Also do you know which things of plants we MUST learn? (I havent done fsc so I dont know please help! )


----------



## rosequartz

maryyum said:


> thank u sis .thank u so much :thumbsup:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> the number given to the questions available on site academicshelp.blogspot.com/2013/09/more-mcat-past-papers-star-academy-tests.html posted by @hamidali are according to the answer key 2011 ?? because 1 question is of biology and @rosequartz u told me that 1 question is of physics in answer key..please help me ...


Sis, every UHS MCAT exam and answer key so far starts with the physics questions. So, the bio question stated as 1in paper is actually Q133 in the answer key. The first chem question in paper will start from Q45 in answer key. The first Eng question in paper starts from Q103 in answer key and the phy question in paper will start from Q1 on answer sheet. 

The 2011 papers were first shared on this site ( https://sites.google.com/site/entrytestpreparator/calendar?overridemobile=true) and the senior members of this forum who gave the paper said this whole paper follow code 2. The bio paper is available here too: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...edical-college-admissions-test-2012-a-57.html and it matches the paper shared by member @hamidali.

Hope this clarifies everything.


----------



## Prince MD Khan

Dolly said:


> Ok thanks so I can leave it yeah?
> 
> Also do you know which things of plants we MUST learn? (I havent done fsc so I dont know please help! )


Yes you can leave it 
Page 156 - Eco. Importance
Page 159 - Eco. Importance
Page 162 - Eco.Importance

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prince MD Khan

rosequartz said:


> Sis, every UHS MCAT exam and answer key so far starts with the physics questions. So, the bio question stated as 1in paper is actually Q133 in the answer key. The first chem question in paper will start from Q45 in answer key. The first Eng question in paper starts from Q103 in answer key and the phy question in paper will start from Q1 on answer sheet.
> 
> The 2011 papers were first shared on this site ( https://sites.google.com/site/entrytestpreparator/calendar?overridemobile=true) and the senior members of this forum who gave the paper said this whole paper follow code 2. The bio paper is available here too: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...edical-college-admissions-test-2012-a-57.html and it matches the paper shared by member @hamidali.
> 
> Hope this clarifies everything.


Add one more thing,Before question # 1 There is paper ID question.Last year many blunders occur,people started filling answers from ID instead of Q#1.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rosequartz

mnakhtar said:


> Is there any self finace seats avialble for overseas pakistanis in some punhab medical colleges. I have visited website of HEC about FSF, it talk about foreigners holding foreign passport. I am living in Saudi Arabia (overseas) holding pakistani passport. I will appreciate if some one can guide me about such scheme wheer I can apply for my daughter. Thanks


Aoa, 

I think this document should help; http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/RulesMBBS-BDS2012.pdf

- - - Updated - - -



==Prince MD Khan said:


> Add one more thing,Before question # 1 There is paper ID question.Last year many blunders occur,people started filling answers from ID instead of Q#1.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


I didn't know about this. Thanks!


----------



## maryyum

rosequartz said:


> Sis, every UHS MCAT exam and answer key so far starts with the physics questions. So, the bio question stated as 1in paper is actually Q133 in the answer key. The first chem question in paper will start from Q45 in answer key. The first Eng question in paper starts from Q103 in answer key and the phy question in paper will start from Q1 on answer sheet.
> 
> The 2011 papers were first shared on this site ( https://sites.google.com/site/entrytestpreparator/calendar?overridemobile=true) and the senior members of this forum who gave the paper said this whole paper follow code 2. The bio paper is available here too: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...edical-college-admissions-test-2012-a-57.html and it matches the paper shared by member @hamidali.
> 
> Hope this clarifies everything.



thank u so much sis and sir ....


----------



## Dolly

Thank you! Jazak Allah khairun! :')


----------



## Prince MD Khan

Dolly said:


> Thank you! Jazak Allah khairun! :')


Wa Antum Fajazakumullahu Khayran 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz

H.a 
Aoa..
can you suggest me from where i should prepare myself for Mcat ??
what about Kips ??


----------



## RDX

Mehreen Fiaz said:


> H.a
> Aoa..
> can you suggest me from where i should prepare myself for Mcat ??
> what about Kips ??


Are you kidding??? MCAT held today!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz

*AMC*

@Rosequartz...
Plz tell me the seats for girls In Army medical college ???
is There 50 50 ??


----------



## RDX

Mehreen Fiaz said:


> @Rosequartz...
> Plz tell me the seats for girls In Army medical college ???
> is There 50 50 ??


There's no 50-50 in AMC... Just like UHS-Open Merit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz

RDX said:


> Are u kidding??? MCAT held today!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


ehhehehe am not Kidding ..

i m in 2nd year now and much worried about the Mcat so thats why asking ...

i have heard so much about That test and it scares me 
wanna make my self mentally prepare ...
can you suggest me from where i should prepare myself for Mcat ???
i will be glad 

- - - Updated - - -



==Prince MD Khan said:


> Wa Antum Fajazakumullahu Khayran
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


How was Your test ???

- - - Updated - - -



RDX said:


> There's no 50-50 in AMC... Just like UHS-Open Merit.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ahan thank God !!

are you in AMC ??
i want to get admission there


----------



## RDX

Mehreen Fiaz said:


> ehhehehe am not Kidding ..
> 
> i m in 2nd year now and much worried about the Mcat so thats why asking ...
> 
> i have heard so much about That test and it scares me
> wanna make my self mentally prepare ...
> can you suggest me from where i should prepare myself for Mcat ???
> i will be glad
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> How was Your test ???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ahan thank God !!
> 
> are you in AMC ??
> i want to get admission there


Yeah i will be joining AMC in November as a Medical Cadet 
What about your 1st year marks? In AMC merit is so damn high.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz

RDX said:


> Yeah i will be joining AMC in November as a Medical Cadet
> What about your 1st year marks? In AMC merit is so damn high.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Great MashaAllah!!
finally i met an Army medical cadet 

My result will be declare in Oct...
waiting for that..
InshaAllah will tell you about my marks  plz pray for my result..
how was Nust test ?? and ap k kitny marks thy ?? nust test mai r 1st year mai ??


----------



## RDX

Mehreen Fiaz said:


> Great MashaAllah!!
> finally i met an Army medical cadet
> 
> My result will be declare in Oct...
> waiting for that..
> InshaAllah will tell you about my marks  plz pray for my result..
> how was Nust test ?? and ap k kitny marks thy ?? nust test mai r 1st year mai ??


My NET was fine got 165/200  
My marks in Matric are 973 and in F.Sc. 954.

P.S: My only goal was to become a Medical Cadet so i didn't prepare for anything else. 
Even today i gave MCAT without even seeing a single book. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mnakhtar

*Result of MCAT 2013*

When the result of MCAT-2013 will be declared


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz

hey 
i have sent you a message 
plz do reply 

- - - Updated - - -



RDX said:


> My NET was fine got 165/200
> My marks in Matric are 973 and in F.Sc. 954.
> 
> P.S: My only goal was to become a Medical Cadet so i didn't prepare for anything else.
> Even today i gave MCAT without even seeing a single book.
> 
> 
> hey
> i have sent you a message
> plz do reply
> Regarsds
> Mehreen


----------



## RDX

mnakhtar said:


> When the result of MCAT-2013 will be declared


Hopefully after 3-4 days

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz

UHS has declared the Key..
u can check urself 




mnakhtar said:


> When the result of MCAT-2013 will be declared


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer

There is not open merit in AMC. Many a times there are seats for only boys. Sometimes they announce seats for girls just 4 or 5. Dear! I have applied for AMC twice because I did my fsc in 2011. I know all the procedure.


----------



## RDX

Muhammad Tauqeer said:


> There is not open merit in AMC. Many a times there are seats for only boys. Sometimes they announce seats for girls just 4 or 5. Dear! I have applied for AMC twice because I did my fsc in 2011. I know all the procedure.


Oh man please don't spread false rumors.
If there isn't any open merit, then are those people mad who gave NET-1 and NET-2 for MBBS/BDS??? 
Wake up please. :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer

RDX said:


> Oh man please don't spread false rumors.
> If there isn't any open merit, then are those people mad who gave NET-1 and NET-2 for MBBS/BDS???
> Wake up please. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I am not saying about NET 1,2 etc. You still do not know that AMC has also a separate selection procedure in which candidate registers himself on www.joinpakarmy.gov.pk. Then, there is verbal, non verbal and academic test on specified date. Then, medical check followed by physical check up in which there is ditch crossing, chin ups, push ups etc. Then, candidate goes to GHQ where he takes personality tests, intelligence tests and 2 or 3 interviews. A final selection takes place on the basis of 10% matric, 30% over all performance in selection process and 40% Fsc.
In this procedure, there is no seats for girls most of the times. If you mean that a girl can become medical cadet by taking NET, then both girls and boys can join AMC throught NUST, according to me......... BUT, those candidates who are selected through their own selection procedure, as mentioned above, receive stippened of Rs. 25,000/month. They are just like govt. employees. I do not know that these facilities are also for NUSTIANS or not. One of my senior is studying in AMC in 3rd year. He was selected in the same way as I mentioned. He says that the candidates who join through NET have lesser facilities.
You said that "I GAVE mcat". You do not small difference between giving and taking the test and you have passed NET??????????


----------



## RDX

Muhammad Tauqeer said:


> I am not saying about NET 1,2 etc. You still do not know that AMC has also a separate selection procedure in which candidate registers himself on www.joinpakarmy.gov.pk. Then, there is verbal, non verbal and academic test on specified date. Then, medical check followed by physical check up in which there is ditch crossing, chin ups, push ups etc. Then, candidate goes to GHQ where he takes personality tests, intelligence tests and 2 or 3 interviews. A final selection takes place on the basis of 10% matric, 30% over all performance in selection process and 40% Fsc.
> In this procedure, there is no seats for girls most of the times. If you mean that a girl can become medical cadet by taking NET, then both girls and boys can join AMC throught NUST, according to me......... BUT, those candidates who are selected through their own selection procedure, as mentioned above, receive stippened of Rs. 25,000/month. They are just like govt. employees. I do not know that these facilities are also for NUSTIANS or not. One of my senior is studying in AMC in 3rd year. He was selected in the same way as I mentioned. He says that the candidates who join through NET have lesser facilities.
> You said that "I GAVE mcat". You do not small difference between giving and taking the test and you have passed NET??????????


I corrected you on your reply saying ""NO OPEN MERIT"". Lets be short and simple there are 3 types of admissions in AMC. 
1-As you are saying Medical Cadets only in this type of admission there are no seats for girls.
2-Paying Cadets: it is open merit but only for the children of army persons.
3-Nustian Cadets: this is also open merit but for everyone, and it give equal chances to both men and women to get admission in AMC, they just have to come on merit.

And here facilities are not the point of concern. Only talking about the "Open Merit".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer

RDX said:


> I corrected you on your reply saying ""NO OPEN MERIT"". Lets be short and simple there are 3 types of admissions in AMC.
> 1-As you are saying Medical Cadets only in this type of admission there are no seats for girls.
> 2-Paying Cadets: it is open merit but only for the children of army persons.
> 3-Nustian Cadets: this is also open merit but for everyone, and it give equal chances to both men and women to get admission in AMC, they just have to come on merit.
> 
> And here facilities are not the point of concern. Only talking about the "Open Merit".
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I do agree with you officer because you agreed with me that there are no seats for girls in first form of admission process. You should not involved in the discussion with foolish civilians......... You are going through NET. After 5 years, I will ask you whether Pak Army gives you uniform or not. You should not be furious because officer should be tolerant...haha just kidding


----------



## RDX

Muhammad Tauqeer said:


> I do agree with you officer because you agreed with me that there are no seats for girls in first form of admission process. You should not involved in the discussion with foolish civilians......... You are going through NET. After 5 years, I will ask you whether Pak Army gives you uniform or not. You should not be furious because officer should be tolerant...haha just kidding


Hahaha... But for your kind info i'm selected as a medical cadet, not as a Nustian. So even during 5 years in AMC i'll enjoy wearing uniform. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer

RDX said:


> Hahaha... But for your kind info i'm selected as a medical cadet, not as a Nustian. So even during 5 years in AMC i'll enjoy wearing uniform.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Congrats brother. May ALLAH bless you with lot of happiness.


----------



## RDX

Muhammad Tauqeer said:


> Congrats brother. May ALLAH bless you with lot of happiness.


Thank you bro. By the way is your aggregate with 952 marks?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer

RDX said:


> Thank you bro. By the way is your aggregate with 952 marks?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have 922 in matric, 956 in fsc and 952 in entrance test.aggregate is about 86.81%


----------



## RDX

Muhammad Tauqeer said:


> I have 922 in matric, 956 in fsc and 952 in entrance test.aggregate is about 86.81%


Great. Good Luck...!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer

RDX said:


> Great. Good Luck...!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thank you


----------



## malik954

MCAT 2013

.which gas is produced by breakdown of glucose in water?? ethane?methane??
enzymes of lysosome are manufactured in? SER or RER or golgi aparatus??
antibiotics are produced by which group of bacteria? actinomycetes ??
PVC is an??addition polymer
collagen is found in? tendons
soluble part of cytoplasm?? cytosol
autophagy, mutualism, pleiotropy, epistasis, eutrophication, cell, prosthetc group definitions
O.S. of Fe in K2[Fe (CN)6]
Down syndrome me knsa pair effect hta ha...? 21st 
mutation due to change in seq of DNA...? chromosomal or point?
He-Ne laser is used for?
the apparent weight of freely falling lift is?
ratio of moment of inertia of two bodies was given nd un k torque ki ratio pochi thi..
nucleolus forms??ribosomes, RNA?
whch phage is used as vector?lmbda phage
DNA formed by revrse transcrption is called?
peptide bond is?? C-N
CAT in X-ray stnd fr?
whch is ketonic sugar? dihydrxyacton
zwitter ion and alanine k strctures?
Acids donate H+ ions
value of molal freezing point constant of water is?
elongation in 4 m wire is 40 cm..wt is % elongation
b. pt of water when 18 gm glucose is aded?
aldosterone is involved in re absorbtion of?
pH of unpolluted rain water?
TERMINAL ACCEPTOR OF ELECTRON IN ETC? OXYGEN
ATP produced by 1 NADPH is? 3
zwiter ion is shown by? alpha amino acids
Schistosoma is found in?
sleeping sickness is caused by?
which worm enters body by eating uncooked food? 
undamped oscilation ki diagram thi..
total capacity of lungs for carrying air is?
antigen attaches to antibody at which site? variable
Bond between different chains of antibody? (-S-S-)
UPPER region of antibody is?? variable region


ENGLISH VOCABULARY

LAMPOON
ILLICIT
INIQUITY
MOTIF
INCULCATE
Mesmerize


----------



## onom

literally man i cant remember any thing


----------



## mnakhtar

The result of MCAT 2013 is out. You can check on UHS website.
This year a candidate with 1076 stood first.
Best of luck


----------



## fairy queen

merit will rise or fall???? my aggregate 83.094.....any chances????


----------



## rabi

fairy queen said:


> merit will rise or fall???? my aggregate 83.094.....any chances????


Cant say.... UHS has not mentioned position of candidates in MCAT (which was given as serial number in past years) last year over 3000 candidates scored more then 80% this time no idea.... that was the only thing that helped guessing the merit...this year i think they have given ET form number as serial no.

- - - Updated - - -



fairy queen said:


> merit will rise or fall???? my aggregate 83.094.....any chances????


Cant say.... UHS has not mentioned position of candidates in MCAT (which was given as serial number in past years) last year over 3000 candidates scored more then 80% this time no idea.... that was the only thing that helped guessing the merit...this year i think they have given ET form number as serial no.


----------



## malik954

merit kam hony k chances kam hn,,,merit 84 nd 85 k drmyan ee rhny k chnces hn....:!:


----------



## rabi

how can i make anew thread ....i forgot...someone plz tell...


----------



## rosequartz

rabi said:


> how can i make anew thread ....i forgot...someone plz tell...


Hi, 

Just click the blue '+Post New Thread' tab in the left corner on top of the forum list. 

- - - Updated - - -

Assalam o alikum, 

Can the recent MCATians tell me how the MCAT 2013 paper compared to last years papers? Was it tougher?
Were there any out of syllabus questions? 
What preparation tips and strategies would you like to share with future MCATians? 

Thank you.


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer

Mcat was easy and there was no out of syllabus questions. I would like to say that keep your eyes and mind open during test and just read textbooks.


----------



## rosequartz

Muhammad Tauqeer said:


> Mcat was easy and there was no out of syllabus questions. I would like to say that keep your eyes and mind open during test and just read textbooks.


Thank you brother for your reply. I'll follow your advice. Just two more questions, should I join academy next year or just self-study? (I secured 930 marks in matric and 446 in 1st yr.) Do you recommend any other books to study besides the textbooks, esp for chemistry because that is my weakness. Your aggregate is really good, Masha'Allah. I really hope you get into your desired medical college this year (Insha Allah). May Allah help you succeed and bless you even more, Amin!


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer

rosequartz said:


> Thank you brother for your reply. I'll follow your advice. Just two more questions, should I join academy next year or just self-study? (I secured 930 marks in matric and 446 in 1st yr.) Do you recommend any other books to study besides the textbooks, esp for chemistry because that is my weakness. Your aggregate is really good, Masha'Allah. I really hope you get into your desired medical college this year (Insha Allah). May Allah help you succeed and bless you even more, Amin!


You have good marks in both matric and 1st year.........When I joined KIPS, they closed my mind rather than opening. When I prepared for MCAT at my own, ALLAH gave me success. But I have listened that KIPS lahore & STAR lahore are best. If you are weak in chemistry, then it is better for you to join academy rather than reading other books. Stick to textbooks. If academy teaches you out of syllabus topics, leave that topics without any hesitation. Try to memorize each line of Fsc topics suggested by UHS. I give you an example....
There was a question in MCAT 2013, testosterone is produced........?
a) in seminiferous tubules.
b) between seminiferous tubules. 
c) among seminiferous tubules.
There was the difference of wording only. Keep in mind that Concept+Ratta= Entrance Test...........


----------



## botmen

Muhammad Tauqeer said:


> Mcat was easy and there was no out of syllabus questions. I would like to say that keep your eyes and mind open during test and just read textbooks.


i wouldnt agree with you.
there were questions out of syllabus.


----------



## AbraDabra

There were definitely outside questions. FSc students might not recognize them since at one point or another they did study them.


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer

botmen said:


> i wouldnt agree with you.
> there were questions out of syllabus.


I felt only one question out of syllabus in which focal length was to be found.........


----------



## gull andaam

Muhammad Tauqeer said:


> I felt only one question out of syllabus in which focal length was to be found.........


no this question was not out of the syllabus..


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer

*UHS MCAT 2013*

This is physics and chemistry in UHS MCAT 2013.


----------



## rosequartz

botmen said:


> i wouldnt agree with you.
> there were questions out of syllabus.





AbraDabra said:


> There were definitely outside questions. FSc students might not recognize them since at one point or another they did study them.


So, how many questions were out of syllabus (an estimate)?
If less then 5 questions, then just sticking to the UHS MCAT syllabus will suffice, right? 



Muhammad Tauqeer said:


> You have good marks in both matric and 1st year.........When I joined KIPS, they closed my mind rather than opening. When I prepared for MCAT at my own, ALLAH gave me success. But I have listened that KIPS lahore & STAR lahore are best. If you are weak in chemistry, then it is better for you to join academy rather than reading other books. Stick to textbooks. If academy teaches you out of syllabus topics, leave that topics without any hesitation. Try to memorize each line of Fsc topics suggested by UHS. I give you an example....
> There was a question in MCAT 2013, testosterone is produced........?
> a) in seminiferous tubules.
> b) between seminiferous tubules.
> c) among seminiferous tubules.
> There was the difference of wording only. Keep in mind that Concept+Ratta= Entrance Test...........


Alright, thank you brother.


----------



## sunshine.

what is uhs closing merit this year?


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer

sunshine. said:


> what is uhs closing merit this year?


No idea


----------



## Muhammad Tauqeer

gull andaam said:


> no this question was not out of the syllabus..


Which questions were out of syllabus in your point of view?????????????


----------



## SonnenSays

Muhammad Tauqeer said:


> Which questions were out of syllabus in your point of view?????????????


Phenylketonuria ones
Arrenhius eq.
Uses of cathode ray one caught me by surprise.


----------



## AbraDabra

Phenylketonuria was in syllabus
Arrhennius equation was out, the logic gates one was out, the lysosomes ones were out. :/


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> Phenylketonuria was in syllabus
> Arrhennius equation was out, the logic gates one was out, the lysosomes ones were out. :/


Logic gates are a part of syllabus.
Lysosomes were as well.
Phenylketonuria wasn't explicitly stated in the syllabus.
Fsc books=syllabus, hence not in f.sc books, not in syllabus.


----------



## fearless9142

arrhenius equation was out of syllabus........and lysosomes was included with reference to golgi bodies ........rest of the paper was from the syllabus
......especially from the book

- - - Updated - - -

And the main key for mcat is to cram biology and chemistry from book...........Dont just rely on concepts outside the syllabus .......just focus on the book wording..........if u dont focus on book.......u chances are very less..........For biology , take care of the tiny lines written below the diagrams........they are the deadly ones sometimes, and most students ignore them and they come in mcat.

and for physics , u have to practice the numericals and derivations etc.........especially the highlighted formulas in the fsc books......

for english , cram vocabulary and keep revising it........for grammar........just a few rules are used in mcat........your basics should be strong for grammar......english is a dangerous portion for many


----------



## VelaneDeBeaute

UHS proved to be rather manipulative this year. There were certain questions in Physics that were out of the UHS syllabus. I prepared rigorously according to the syllabus outlines and despite my best efforts, I can bet 'nobody' could have scored 800+ on that paper, if they had not either gone to KIPS for preparation or weren't from FSc. The 2012 MCAT, now that was way too easy when lied parallel to the current one. 
I do feel like e-mailing UHS why outline the syllabus when they would never follow it.


----------



## rosequartz

fearless9142 said:


> arrhenius equation was out of syllabus........and lysosomes was included with reference to golgi bodies ........rest of the paper was from the syllabus
> ......especially from the book
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And the main key for mcat is to cram biology and chemistry from book...........Dont just rely on concepts outside the syllabus .......just focus on the book wording..........if u dont focus on book.......u chances are very less..........For biology , take care of the tiny lines written below the diagrams........they are the deadly ones sometimes, and most students ignore them and they come in mcat.
> 
> and for physics , u have to practice the numericals and derivations etc.........especially the highlighted formulas in the fsc books......
> 
> for english , cram vocabulary and keep revising it........for grammar........just a few rules are used in mcat........your basics should be strong for grammar......english is a dangerous portion for many


Thank you, great advice. 

- - - Updated - - -



VelaneDeBeaute said:


> UHS proved to be rather manipulative this year. There were certain questions in Physics that were out of the UHS syllabus. I prepared rigorously according to the syllabus outlines and despite my best efforts, I can bet 'nobody' could have scored 800+ on that paper, if they had not either gone to KIPS for preparation or weren't from FSc. The 2012 MCAT, now that was way too easy when lied parallel to the current one.
> I do feel like e-mailing UHS why outline the syllabus when they would never follow it.


That's not good!:? So, should we prepare whole FSc books for Physics section?


----------



## FZZR

I guess..if you have enough time at your hand, like 3-4 months completely for mcat prep., you MUST study EVERYTHING out of those 6 deadly books! Because when you ask a teacher, there is always one topic in reference to the other. Every topic is inter related in a such a way that one cannot 'leave' it at the sake of 'not being in the uhs syllabus'. During test session, last 3-4 weeks, stick to the uhs syllabus.


----------



## VelaneDeBeaute

Well, if you're an A-Leveler, I'd suggest going over all the material if you're self-studying. If you join an academy, they'll forcibly make you go over the whole books. You're going to have to stumble upon the material anyway. The 2012 paper was a strict-to-the-syllabus exam, but not all can get lucky.


----------



## imaaan

[h=5]here iz the UHS 1st merit list...!!!!
http://www.swfcabin.com/swf-files/1306266804.swf
www.swfcabin.com[/h]


----------



## rosequartz

FZZR said:


> I guess..if you have enough time at your hand, like 3-4 months completely for mcat prep., you MUST study EVERYTHING out of those 6 deadly books! Because when you ask a teacher, there is always one topic in reference to the other. Every topic is inter related in a such a way that one cannot 'leave' it at the sake of 'not being in the uhs syllabus'. During test session, last 3-4 weeks, stick to the uhs syllabus.


I'm in federal board and our exams will end around late June. So, I'll try my best to cover everything by Aug and stick to the syllabus in sept. hopefully. Thanks. 



VelaneDeBeaute said:


> Well, if you're an A-Leveler, I'd suggest going over all the material if you're self-studying. If you join an academy, they'll forcibly make you go over the whole books. You're going to have to stumble upon the material anyway. The 2012 paper was a strict-to-the-syllabus exam, but not all can get lucky.


Thanks. I'm an Fsc student, but wished to be in A-levels. Alright, so the bottom line is the MCAT is unpredictable, you'll have to cover everything to be on the safe side, but pay a little more attention to the syllabus.


----------



## S Hayat Minhas

Assalm-o-Alaikum.Wanted to ask should i go through 9 and 10th class phy,chem and bio as well or only 11 and 12 will be enough.:?


----------



## imaaan

fsc buks are more than enough plus English vocabulary

- - - Updated - - -

Nd If u want to raise ur concepts than u shd read basic topics from matric buks too


----------



## Prince MD Khan

imaaan said:


> fsc buks are more than enough plus English vocabulary
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Nd If u want to raise ur concepts than u shd read basic topics from matric buks too


Or go through some A-level's notes.

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## Musa_Jutt

Anyone know what is expected month of mcat (sindh)?
this year exam are held earlier do it mean test will be held august or September instead of October?


----------



## Abiha Butt

Use the alif key stone book for chem prep its amazing


----------



## Musa_Jutt

Abiha Butt said:


> Use the alif key stone book for chem prep its amazing


thnkx...


----------



## Medicine Buddy

Below is Dr. Najeebs lectures for free.

If you find him slow, watch at speed 2, in youtube. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSgPh_h0QAp2tg-lCeA4-zw/videos

All the best


----------



## tehreem khan

should i study the topics not in syllabyus or sticking to the syllabus is enough??


----------



## Musa_Jutt

tehreem khan said:


> should i study the topics not in syllabyus or sticking to the syllabus is enough??


i think syllabus is enough...


----------



## mathsmaster

hye guys 
You can find the past papers of MCAT here:
Past Papers of MCAT ~ Entry Test Preparation
Papers of 3 years with answers.
Hope it will help ^_^
Regards.


----------



## Zaini33

Hey Friends, go here, I made that thread for you guys for discussions and note sharing etc


> http://medstudentz.com/pre-med-life/10193-official-2014-medical-college-admissions-test-guide-university-health-sciences-pakistan.html





mathsmaster said:


> hye guys
> You can find the past papers of MCAT here:
> Past Papers of MCAT ~ Entry Test Preparation
> Papers of 3 years with answers.
> Hope it will help ^_^
> Regards.


Awh you are the admin of this blog right? and of the facebook page Entry test Preparation? 
bravo and well done for such a good job of helping people out. really appreciate your efforts Sir! 
JazakAllah!


----------



## mathsmaster

thank you 
and how did you know its me?


----------



## Zaini33

"mathmaster" was listed as admin of the entry test facebook page under the "about" section...


----------



## mathsmaster

ok


----------



## Fahad Khan

*Nothing Is Impossible*

these tests are so confusing so you dont need worry about this you should concentrate on syllabus and you will get amissoin inshallah


----------



## mathsmaster

Just reading, learning from books isn't enough. Reading with a proper guide is required. Plus in 2012 3 or 4 questions were from papers of 2012 and 2011. So its always good to go through the questions once.


----------



## fearless9142

*English*

Assalamoalaikum

i want to focus your attention to a really common problem that most students face in their MCAT exam.......... and it is english

most of them usually do well in their science subjects , but when it comes to english...........they just collapse.

The reasons for this problem are.

1.... in fsc , they dont give that much importance to grammar

2..... the vocab words are new and they havent even seen them in fsc

3..... when the preparation starts , no importance is given to english..........they cram all the books and leave the poor english alone  

4..... if somehow they start to study english, they go in too much depth of the rules of grammar that are not asked in exam


i have seen many students who did very well in their mcat , and just 2 , 3 or maximum 5 mistakes in their science subjects each..........could have scored 1000 plus easily..........but

20 mistakes in english alone , 23 mistakes in english alone

and after seeing the key, they just didnt understand what happened to them 

so the bottomline is this that English is the most deadly subject in MCAT , cuz you take it lightly......... or in academies , you just keep copying word by word what the professors tell u and make notes and read the 500 pages book ...........all of which mixes in your head in the end

THE SOLUTION

cram the vocab with one urdu and one english word only..... that would be enough

for grammar , you need to learn simple tenses like present indefinite , past indefinite , etc. 

JUST read the examples given in the english book of your academy or buy a 6th class english book with parts of speech and tenses......... the important thing is that you just have to read the examples of each part of speech and correct incorrect sentences..........dont go in too much depth of the convoluted rules 

with this strategy , a daily 15 minutes are enough for u to get 29/30 or even 30/30
i hope this will be helpful......
and all these things , i wrote here cuz i have seen them.........u can ask most of the repeaters if u want.....


----------



## ghaliasad

*UHS 2013 MCAT Past Papers*

search google "ghali note's" for UHS 2013 MCAT real papers..

- - - Updated - - -

search google "ghali note's" for UHS 2013 MCAT real papers..


----------



## Buzz

*It's Troubling Me Since Past 2 Hours. HELP!*

*A simple pendulum suspended in a lift has a time period T when lift is stationary.If lift starts moving downwards with acc 3g/4, time period will be? a)T/2,b)3/2T,c)2/3T,d)none of these. Can u please help me with this?*


----------



## abdul.ar721

Hy guys can anyone tell me about medical college having fee from 70000 to 80000 per semester plz help..

- - - Updated - - -

Hy guys can anyone tell me about medical college having fee from 70000 to 80000 per semester plz help..


----------



## Harshyy

Hi friends,

Can anyone please provide some useful link for preparation of entry test for Bolan Medical College, Quetta?


----------



## umer3053

Buzz said:


> *A simple pendulum suspended in a lift has a time period T when lift is stationary.If lift starts moving downwards with acc 3g/4, time period will be? a)T/2,b)3/2T,c)2/3T,d)none of these. Can u please help me with this?*


#buzz. D) none of these
The correct answer is 2T.
Time period will become double
The formula to be used id T=2pi multiplied by square root of l/g-a
😉


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaheen1100

r u doctor ?


----------



## wacconsultants

*Thanks For Guidelines Zaini*

Zaini thanks for sharing very detailed guidelines for exams.


----------



## masadi1980

What about SAT, Which is best SAT preparation Center in Lahore, some body has suggested me x-effective center in sher pao bridge.


----------



## sohaibsaleh

*Thanks Very Much Useful*

A useful information but this and further more is also available in Mdcat prepration book.


----------

